# Kuwait plans to buy 28 US F-18 fighter jets



## Devil Soul

*Kuwait plans to buy 28 US F-18 fighter jets*


KUWAIT CITY, Nov 28, (KUNA): Kuwait has requested to purchase 28 US F/A-18 Super Hornet fighter aircraft, a military official said on Monday.

In a statement to the press on the sidelines of the Third Conference for Military Logistics and Procurement, entitled, “Streamlining Logistics and Procurement in the Age of Joint Operations,” Chief of the Kuwaiti Army’s Armament and Procurement Authority Major General Lafi Al-Azmi said according to a proviso, outdated F18 warplanes will be returned as part of the purchase agreement.

Moreover, he noted that Kuwait is in need of such military equipment, adding that the details of the purchase will be referred to inspection authorities pending their approval. “All of the intricacies of this purchase will be promulgated only after it is officially signed,” Al-Azmi said.

On similar military purchases, Al- Azmi revealed that Kuwait had recently bought 28 Eurofighter jets from Italy at a cost of less than 8 billion euros, adding that the latest purchase is a complete fleet. “We have pinpointed certain types of hardware that we need during negotiations for this purchase, “he said. “Given Kuwait’s proximity to turbulent locations, we certainly need effective military equipment, “Al-Azmi added. On the military hardware, Al-Azmi noted that the Ahmad Al-Jaber air base is ready to accommodate the equipment, describing the purchase as a measure by Kuwait and fellow Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) nations to further develop their military prowess.

Speaking on the conference, the military official said that it brings together military specialists to discuss the latest developments concerning military logistics and procurement. He also added that he is hopeful this conference would yield constructive talks in a two-day event that will attract around 170 experts from all across the globe.
http://www.arabtimesonline.com/news/kuwait-plans-buy-28-us-f-18-fighter-jets/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umer Bin Khattab

Could be a good use against ISIS if Muslim community decided to make a front like NATO.


----------

